# Fact vs Fiction - Positive Training (Part II added)



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw this article and thought I'd share it. Victoria Stillwell dispels some positive reinforcement training myths! I can't wait for Part II!

Fact vs Fiction|Part I


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a great article!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

That was a great article! Thanks for the post


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a great article and a great website. I just love Victoria Stillwell. And my DH loves her outfits !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Informative article,I only hope she does the next one on light background w/ dark letters...not light letters on a dark background which gives me a ferocious headache and messes w/ my vision for a while.I'm seeing horizontal stripes right now and it makes it really hard to type...I actually get dizzy reading light letters on a dark background....even for a short time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I just adore Ms. Stilwell!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Informative article,I only hope she does the next one on light background w/ dark letters...not light letters on a dark background which gives me a ferocious headache and messes w/ my vision for a while.I'm seeing horizontal stripes right now and it makes it really hard to type...I actually get dizzy reading light letters on a dark background....even for a short time.


You can try copying and pasting it into a program like Microsoft word. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

very interesting article!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's part 2! 

Fact vs Fiction|Part II


----------

